# Suche Leute zur Gildengründung oder eine Gilde im Aufbau



## denkzettel (14. April 2013)

ACHTUNG FEHLER IM TITEL! WIR SIND AUF DEM SERVER -->   A M A N ' T H U L <--


Moin,

meine Frau und ich spielen sehr gerne WoW und waren auch schon in ein paar Gilden. Hatten auf einem anderem Server auch eine eigene Gilde. Aber seit 2007 haben wir nicht mehr gespielt und wir sind nun wieder mit viel Spaß dabei.

Nur haben wir festgestellt, dass auf unserem Server Nethersturm die Gilden wie wir finden einfach überlaufen sind und dort kein Miteinander zusammenkommen kann. Wir möchten nun den Versuch starten entweder selber eine Gilde zu gründen, um mit gleichgesinnten Spaß zu haben oder eine bereits bestehende Gilde zu finden, die noch nicht so groß ist, vllt. so an die 20 aktive Mitglieder hat und man ein nettes Miteinander pflegt.

Im realen Leben sind wir Anfang-Mitte dreißig, unser Sohn (11 Jahre) spielt auch ab und an mal ne Runde mit.

Wir wollen keine Profigilde werden, in der es hauptsächlich um Items und Raids geht, sondern wirklich eine nette Runde finden. Nett zusammen daddeln muss doch auch so gehen. 

Gestern erst wieder in einer Ini gewesen, wo der Heiler der Gruppe angemacht wurde, weil ab und an mal jmd. keine Lebenseneregie mehr hatte... passiert halt. Alles ganz locker soll es bei uns sein.

Ich selber habe im Moment folgende Helden:

Merkalf, Paladin, lvl 82
Thorbred, Jäger, lvl 32
Thorfyr, Todesritter, lvl 56 (lösch ich aber evtl. wieder ;-)

Meine Frau hat:
Denelia, Kriegerin, lvl 70
Drenali, Jägerin, lvl 66
Thanelia, Paladin, lvl 41

Mein Sohn:
Rotschnauzer, Krieger, lvl 23

Wer Lust hat mit uns zu was zusammen aufzubauen, kann uns auf dem Server Nethersturm gerne ansprechen oder per Post mal ne Nachricht hinterlassen. Gerne aber auch hier im Forum antworten.

Wir sind ganz unterschiedlich online... meistens in der Woche ab ca. 20 Uhr. Aber so richtig feste Zeiten haben wir nicht. Am WE ist es auch recht unterschiedlich, jenachdem, was halt so anliegt.

So, genug von mir.

Freue mich auf gleichgesinnte :-D

Viele Grüße

Denkzettel


----------



## Hosaka (14. April 2013)

Ich würde zumindest noch angeben ob Allianz oder Horde.


----------



## Phaelora (14. April 2013)

Steht oben im Titel dass es Allianz ist.

Das mit eurer Gilde klingt super, so eine suche ich auf meinem Server vergeblich, da auch hier die Gilden entweder sehr viel Member haben wo das "Persönliche" nicht mehr so ist weil kaum einer den anderen kennt und die Hilfsbereitschaft zu wünschen übrig lässt. Oder sind es Hardcore-Gilden die mehrmals wöchentlich Raiden um schnellstmöglich an das beste Equip zu kommen, was ich wegen meinen Arbeitszeiten nicht arrangieren kann und auch nicht will weil ich kein Hardcore Spieler bin. Ich zocke meist nach Feierabend ne runde WoW zum abschalten und an wochenenden spiel ich so wie ich lust hab. Ich erstell mir einen Char auf Nethersturm und wenn ihr online seid können wir ja genauer drüber reden wie und was ihr so alles vorhabt usw....interesse meinerseits würde bestehen.

Grüße
Phaelora


----------



## denkzettel (14. April 2013)

Ups.... mir ist ein kleiner, aber wesentlicher Fehler unterlaufen. Wir sind nicht auf Nethersturm (da waren wir mit einigen Chars bis 2007). Nun lümmeln wir auf Aman'Thul rum.... - tut mir leid. Ich änder das noch gleich.

Und wie wir uns das vorstellen ist ganz einfach.

Wir sind keine Profi-Hardcore-Gamer und wollen auch keine werden. Wir erleben WoW einfach als Plattform, um mal vom Alltag und Berufsstress abzuschalten. Wir haben mit unserer Arbeit genug Stress, da muss ich mich nicht noch bei einem Spiel wie WoW unter Druck setzen. 
Und ich denke, dass eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus. Wenn man mal genug Leutchen für nen Raid zusammen hat, bin ich gerne dabei. Aber das muss ich nicht jede Woche oder schlimmer noch jeden Tag haben. 

Ich erwarte Unterstützung und Hilfe, wenn Bedarf sein sollte und unterstütze und helfe anderen aber auch. Das geht los bei Herstellung/Verbesserung von Items, Unterstützung bei Quests und auch mal gemeinsame Dungeon-Gänge. Da man für ne Ini ja nur 4-5 Leute braucht, lässt sich das ja auch mal kurzfristig absprechen.

Letztens habe ich gar einen Aufruf bei einer Gilde gesehen, da musste meine Ausrüstung ein Mindestlevel haben, sonst nehmen die einen erst gar nicht auf.... - das soll und wird es bei mir nicht geben. 

Also... wer Lust hat, einfach melden - und Achtung wir sind auf Aman'Thul! (da ich schon zwei kostenpflichtige Transfers hintermir habe, wechseln wir nicht mehr den Server ;-)

Viele Gr+üße

Denkzettel (InGame: Merkalf)


----------



## Phaelora (14. April 2013)

Kann passieren...deswegen hab ich auch keinen "Merkalf" auf Nethersturm gefunden *grins*
Dann werde ich mich bei gelegenheit auf Aman'Thul einklinken.

Allianz stimmt weiterhin oder seid ihr jetzt Horde?


----------



## mamiha (15. April 2013)

Huhu ihr beiden,

meine Frau und ich hatten vor etwa eineinhalb Jahren genau den gleichen drang und wollten eine Gilde schaffen in der man von Alltag entspannen kann und alles ganz locker angehen. Es war sehr viel Arbeit aber ich glaube wir haben das mit hilfe von eingen sehr netten Mitspielern die wir, in der Zeit getroffen und gefunden haben geschafft.

Also wenn ihr euch auch einen Serverwechsel oder einen Neuanfang auf einem andren Server vorstellen könnt, dann schaut euch doch mal bei uns um.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/190488-a-alexstrasza-sturmbringer-des-chaos/

P.S. auch unsere Kinder spielen gelegentlich bei uns mit.

Grüsse Michi


----------



## denkzettel (15. April 2013)

Moin Mamiha,

vielen Dank für das Angebot. Klingt wirklich sehr verlockend. Aber wir haben gerade einen Char-Umzug von Nethersturm auf Aman'Thul hinter uns und werden hier wohl bleiben. Im Moment jedenfalls. Aber dennoch besten Dank.

Viele Grüße

Denkzettel


----------



## Never walk alone (15. April 2013)

Hallo Liebe Community, 
ich/wir teilen uns mit "Denkzettel" das Leid 
Wir waren auf einem Server auf dem nicht mehr viel lief und wir beschlossen umzusiedeln und dachten uns wir gehen auf einen vollen Realm da dort eher was aufzubauen sei. Leider wurde uns recht schnell die Rosa Brille abgezogen und wir wurden auf den Boden des harten Geschäfts der Gilden untereinander gebracht 
Wir sind eine kleine gruppe von Membern die sich teilweise schon langjährig kennt (auch privat)wobei wir keine Unterschiede machen ob wir uns kennen oder ob es ein neues Gildemitglied ist und möchten hier auf Eredar Hordenseite bisschen was aufbauen, wir bieten eine nette hilfsbereite Gemeinschaft die gerne hilft und bei fragen zur Seite steht, wir gehen gemeinsam Ini´s, machen Erfolge zusammen oder laufen auch mal nen alten Raid ab um bissel Stylegear zu Farmen, einige versuchen sich auch nebenbei bissel im PvP, oder gammeln auch mal im TS und unterhalten uns einfach  Wir wollen aber auch Raiden wobei unser Hauptaugenmerk da wirklich auf dem Spaß liegt, es ist ein Spiel und das soll tatsächlich Spaß machen, man glaubt es kaum!  Wir sind definitiv keine Mass oder Progressgilde, klar Erfolg sollte das Raiden bringen, aber nicht auf Teufel komm raus, bei uns wird auch keiner in Grund und Boden geflamed wenn Hps oder Dps nich den Dmgmeter sprengen^^

Ich hoffe euer Interesse geweckt zu haben und freue mich auf euch, meldet euch hier oder Ingame bei Côsmo oder Sintflut


----------



## Phaelora (15. April 2013)

Hallo Mamiha und Never walk alone.

euer angebot klingt auch sehr verlockend, einen charumzug nach Aman'Thul hab ich zwar keinen gemacht sondern einen neuen erstellt weil ich ja nicht wusste was mich da so erwartet.
Auch ich möchte vorerst für einige Zeit auf Aman'Thul bleiben um zu sehen wie das allgemeine Klima dort so ist.

Falls ich dort nicht "Heimisch" werden sollte komme ich evtl auf euer angebot zurück

Also bis die Tage

LG

Phaelora


----------



## Gamechiller (20. Juni 2013)

in der hoffnung, dass dies noch gelesen wird, melde ich mich nun auch hier.
Hallo, ich und zwei Freunde von mir haben erst auf Aman'Thul angefangen und wollen eine Gilde aufbauen.
Unser Ziel ist es, die Raids in MoP kennenzulernen und anspruchsvollen Spaß zu haben.

Wenn ihr Lust habt, könnt ihr auf unserer Gildenseite vorbeischauen:
hier

Falls ihr Interesse daran hättet, gemeinsam was zu schaffen, einfach bei mir melden:
Gamechiller#2284


----------

